# طباعة 10 الف بروشور مقاس a4 وجهين ب 1000 ريال فقط لاغير



## الفرح عنواني (10 نوفمبر 2011)

اينما كنت ​
ننفذ جميع مطبعاتك بأقل الأسعار وبجودة عالية جداً ​
فواتير+ سندقبض + سند صرف + برشورات +كروت شخصية + فولدرات + مجلات + كتب​
أطبع​
10 الف بروشور a4 وجهين ورق كوشية لامع بــــــــ 1000 ريال فقط لا غير​
5 الف بروشورa4 وجهين ورق كوشية لامع بــــــــ700 ريال فقط لا غير​
===========​
10الف بروشور a5 وجهين ورق كوشية لامع بــــــــ700 ريال فقط لا غير​
5الف بروشور a5 وجهين ورق كوشية لامع بــــــــ500 ريال فقط لا غير​
=====================​
50 بوك a4 اصل + اصل وصورة + خطابات ( بوك مراسلات) بــــ 300 ريال فقط لا غير ​
50 بوك a5 اصل + اصل وصورة بــــ 180 ريال فقط لا غير 
*عرض خاص للجمعيات الخيرية تقريباً بسعر التكلفة *
للتواصل0505557233​


----------

